# The new Ipad



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

If you think the sign painting is hard then try this one:thumbup:

we just finished this last night . It was a awesome opportunity to paint this.

www.torontomuralists.ca


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

What are you using for paints?


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

the large areas we are using bucket paint, and the rest we used montana black spray paint line with fine tips 

http://www.montana-cans.com/products/Cans/Montana_BLACK/27


----------

